# Need a holster maker



## gblima (May 24, 2013)

Hey everyone--new to forum. I was at the Greenville gun show a couple of months ago and saw a booth for a holster maker in Mauldin? SC. He was a startup holster maker , nice stuff, young, recently D/C from Army, working with brother-in-law out of garage. Anybody know who this might be? Lost his card and want a couple of Kydex holsters made. Any help would be awsome.


----------

